# Cpu changed, does't boot properly

## tommaatti

Changed my cpu from i7-2600K to Celeron G1620 and the boot proces doesn't complete normally and I can't log in. (login screen appears but it doesn't accept my login)

Is it possible that I have compiled the system with flags that Celeron can't handle.

my use flags:

USE="-systemd vdpau kmod dhcp qt4 v4l policykit  aqua ssse3 win32codecs qt4 xa libkms icu minizip mmx 3dnow acpi ffmpeg freetype openssh X alsa bzip2 dbus dri kde mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer opengl nptl plasma pulseaudio sse sse2 sse3 truetype udev unicode x264 xinerama xvid -doc -oss -arts -gnome -gtk -qt3 -cups 3dnowext cpudetection faac mmxext threads -python3"

cpuinfo:

i7-2600K

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid xsaveopt

Celeron

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt tsc_deadline_timer xsave lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms

----------

## ct85711

by doesn't accept your login, what exactly is it doing?  Can you log in from terminal (you can switch to another screen/terminal by hitting ctrl+alt and F1).  Which login manager are you using?  I know, there was a issue with one of the updates to slim (but is now fixed) in that slim wouldn't do anything after you attempt to login.  If you can log in to regular terminal, check your mount points (I encountered once that my /home partition wasn't being mounted, so I couldn't login by my login manager but I could by terminal).

----------

## depontius

Can you drop back to text mode and get in?

----------

## tommaatti

I boot in text mode without starting X. It gives me normal login without the name of the computer. As if it can't mount any of the filesystems. I can change terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F2 - F6.

Perhaps I should try different boot options for the root.

----------

## ct85711

well, easy way to see if it's failing to mount any filesystems, is check the output of mount (after you logged in as a user in text mode).  Otherwise, there would be a good time to also look in your logs, see if any error messages is in there (this assumes the system can output to the log file).  Then there is the good old ls, and check to make sure you are getting the files that you are expecting (like do a ls of /home, /etc and stuff).  Obviosly if thoose directories are missing, you got an issue of your fs not being mounted.

If you do confirm that the fs isn't being mounted, as root (or use sudo) try mounting the fs manually.

Just a note, without some outputs (i.e. error messages, result from mount, parts of your system logs - use pastebin if possible, as that can get pretty large), we can't help find the issue besides giving you stuff to try.

----------

## tommaatti

Thanks for Your reply. The broblem is that It won't allow me to log in at all in text mode. I can't even go to Ctrl Alt F12 kernel messages.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tommaatti,

You either need to try to log in by ssh from anather system, if sshd is supposed te be running, or boot a liveCD or the like to provide logs.

If your filesystems are not mounted, thece won't be any logs.

The solution is likely to be to fix your CPUFLAGS and rebuild everything from a chroot, if you can. 

Its possible that your toolchain won't work either.

----------

## tommaatti

Thanks. I am going to rebuilt everythin from chroot with safe cflags.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tommaatti,

I suspect the problem is than -march=native means different things to the different CPUs. 

CPU_FLAGS_X86= may have changed too but that will only affect a very small number of apps, mostly multimedia.

----------

## mrbassie

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tommaatti,
> 
> I suspect the problem is than -march=native means different things to the different CPUs. 
> 
> CPU_FLAGS_X86= may have changed too but that will only affect a very small number of apps, mostly multimedia.

 

I think you're right.

I've experienced something similar when setting up my third Gentoo box, I made a stage4 tarball from my laptop and moved it to a new box with a different cpu (laptop is celeron900, newer box is a pentium g2030. Bash didn't work, nor did /bin/sh and so I couldn't chroot. Didn't know about busybox yet. In the end I just copied over the important configuration files but otherwise installed from scratch.

----------

## ppurka

I think you will have to first replace your gcc and glibc. After that, you will have to recompile your entire system. It would be better to just backup your /etc, and /var/lib/portage/world. Make sure your USE and CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, etc are ok, and then install another system from scratch. After updating /etc and world file you can run an emerge -auDv world.

----------

## Tony0945

I'm not familiar with the Intel CPU's so I don;t know which families those two belong to, but this link:https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.8.5/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html#i386-and-x86-64-Options Will show the instructions supported by GCC 4.85 (latest stable) for each processor if you know which group they fall into. Those would be the ones that -march=native selects.

----------

## tommaatti

I ended up doing clean new install. I had other problems in my system also. Now it's back up and running. 

Thanks for Your help.

----------

